# Your Oxygen Mask First



## Gunz (May 22, 2019)

If you're not familiar with this website, it's a good resource for first responders, active military, combat veterans etc. *It's about the mental and physical health of LEOs, Firefighters, Warfighters* etc. Special Forces Lt. Colonel Scott Mann (ret), (I've read his book...Mrs Ocoka and @Viper1 know him personally) will be a guest on a podcast on this website on Monday. The discussion centers on veteran suicide.

https://www.youroxygenmaskfirst.com

Lt. Colonel Mann was involved in Village Stability Operations (VSO) in Afghanistan, which he says were heavily influenced by the Marines' Combined Action Program during Vietnam and other bottom up stability/security operations. (His book is _Game Changers: Going Local to Defeat Violent Extremists_). A good man, dedicated to helping military families and wounded veterans.

The Stream | Lt. Col. Scott Mann (ret.)


----------

